# Splash Screen



## Gast2 (27. Nov 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab eine Splash screen eingefügt... und hab in meinem product die progressbar angeklickt. Das Bild wird angezeigt aber leider keine progressbar... Muss ich noch was einstellen???
Wie lange bleibt der Splashscreen offen???Stimmt das solange die postWindowOpen arbeitet???

danke


----------



## dzim (27. Nov 2008)

hast du solche Properties in deiner plugin-xml in der Extension products?


```
<property
               name="preferenceCustomization"
               value="plugin_customization.ini">
         </property>
         <property
               name="startupForegroundColor"
               value="000000">
         </property>
         <property
               name="startupMessageRect"
               value="100,20,350,20">
         </property>
         <property
               name="startupProgressRect"
               value="100,40,350,15">
         </property>
```

hast du oben genannte plugin_customization.ini mit dem Eintrag org.eclipse.ui/SHOW_PROGRESS_ON_STARTUP=true ???

Wenn ja (weil das eigentlich beim anklicken im Product-File automatisch angelegt wird), dann schau, dass du nicht über die Application, sondern das Product dein Prog startest - bei mir war es damals das Problem...


----------



## Gast2 (27. Nov 2008)

nee hab ich nicht danke werd ich mal versuchen....

Edit:
Klasse hat geklappt wo deklarier ich die nachricht???


----------



## dzim (27. Nov 2008)

unten links ist so nen kleiner runder knpf (hier im nachrichtenfenster unterhalb der letzten angezeigten nachricht)


----------



## Gast2 (27. Nov 2008)

:?: 
1. ich mein wo deklarier ich die nachricht "add a progress message" hab ich angeklickt aber wo wird die nachricht deklariert auch im ini file????

2. Wenn ich starte kommt unten in der leiste solange der splach-screen läuft eclipse... und erst wenn der splash screen weg ist der name meiner andwendung mit richtigem icon... kann man das irgendwie unstellen ...

thxxx =)


----------



## dzim (27. Nov 2008)

nö, das ist imo immer der ladezustand der einzelnen komponenten deiner App

sorry - hatte dich da vorher falsch verstanden...


----------



## Gast2 (27. Nov 2008)

auf was war des jetzt bezogen auf meine message beim laden oder auf das eclipse in der taskleiste???


----------



## Gast2 (5. Dez 2008)

Hallo nochmal,



> Wie lange bleibt der Splashscreen offen???Stimmt das solange die postWindowOpen arbeitet???



Hierauf möchte ich ein bischen genauer eingehen...
Ich speicher mir einen Editor beim schließen der letzten Applikation, wenn ich eine neue Anwendung öffne, möchte ich diesen Editor wieder anzeigen, dafür werden ein paar Server abfragen gemacht ob der aktuelle datensatz noch gültig ist... Dies nimmt ein bischen Zeit in Anspruch , darum würde ich gerne diese Abfragen machen solange der Splash Screen läuft... Meine Frage ist in welcher Klasse und in welcher Methode muss ich dass dann ausführen...
 :bahnhof:


----------



## dzim (9. Dez 2008)

sorry, ich bin da wohl gerade nicht der passende anspechpartner.. hab dich wohl beim letzten mal wieder mißverstanden...

Der Splashscreen ist per defaut das Bitmap, das du in einem Plug-In hast und es bei der Produkt-Einstellung angibts, in welchen - typischerweise wohl das mit der Application drin.

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, aber meine Zeit an neuen Sachen rumzufrickeln ist leider immer sehr stark begrenzt, kann man standardmäßig bei der progress-message immer nur den Ladezustand der App ablesen - wie etwa Loading Workbench oder org.eclipse......
Die Progressbar wird wohl dementsprechend auf die Anzahl der zu ladenenen Klassen im PreStartup schaun - aber das ist nur ein Schuss ins blaue!

vielleicht hilft dir das hier ja:
http://udayms.wordpress.com/2005/10...ogin-screen-that-looks-similar-to-the-splash/
Dort wird der Splash-Screen wohl mit einem Dialog überschrieben - mit mehr als dem kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen.


----------

